# Great Yarmouth



## Copperdragon (Jun 15, 2010)

Just got back from Great Yarmouth. Never again! On the seafront I saw a guy and a woman having a shouting match, then the woman smacks the guy in the head and they started fighting. Then a copper turned up, but instead of trying to calm things down he starts hitting the guy with his baton. The guy then gets the baton off him and starts hitting the copper and his wife! Then this crocodile turned up and stole all the sausages......


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

:lol: I was sitting here open mouthed until I reached the end :lol:
(that's what I get for just looking at recent posts and not paying attention to which section they're in)


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Its the "Punch line " that caps it.


----------



## Ruffmeister (Sep 27, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

j8keith said:


> Its the "Punch line " that caps it.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

:lol: :lol: thats the way to do it!!!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

very good :lol:


----------

